# Liquid Calcium



## Norainhay

Tests indicate that my hay fields could use a substantial amount of lime to adjust PH. In this area the only cost effective way to spread powder lime is spreader vehicles that are to wide for the access bridge to the main field. Pelletized lime isn't cost effective. I've seen advertisements for liquid calcium as a substitute. Specifically Agritech International BioLiquid Calcium. Does anyone have experience with this product? Is it useful for my situation? Any ideas or alternatives?


----------



## Wethay

Some of the lime companies have smaller vehicles for orchards. The liquid I have seen advertised is applied at a couple gallons an acre or something like that. It doesn't seem to me to like there would be enough to change PH much.


----------



## endrow

Friend of mine used that liquid calcium. He said the big problem was it is not compatible with anything and even spraying it alone he had trouble keeping it in suspension and had clogged nozzles. Then after spraying and he cleaned his spray or out but bits and pieces of it must have stayed sticking and when he sprayed the next load of Round Up he had a nightmare. He had bought a bunch of it and never got more than a couple acres sprayed he passed away and they had an auction there was quite a bit of it for sale and no one wood bid, they had to give it away. But that's just here and maybe he did something wrong. I believe you have the right idea I would not buy any unless you can find a product that someone used successfully and can share that information with you


----------



## IH 1586

Went to a soil class last year and they talked about it a little and they don't recommend it. The effects of it does not last, brings ph up fast and drops off fast


----------



## Norainhay

Thanks Guys! Good information.

Wethay, I didn't even think about how lime would be applied in orchards. I wonder why the companies I talked to never mentioned that. At any rate I'm in the Vally as well, any ideas on a lime company that does orchards?

Thanks again.


----------

